# Chinese food



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

If you can find a decent Chinese seafood restaurant for good value then make sure you order:

'Depending on how many are dining' order a small/large crab-s or lobster-s cooked with a few packets of dry egg noodles '1 packet per person' and ginger shallot sauce. 

I'm only suggesting this because there are very good priced and decent Chinese restaurants out there and a meal like this shouldn't be anymore than $25-$30aud.

I'd also recommend trying pipis cooked in XO sauce with Chinese donuts 'for dipping' on the side. Something like this is around 19$

If you're not eating seafood then you should never pay more than $15 for a single main dish. One thing I hate is when a Chinese restaurant tries to appear more fancy and ups their prices by a third or so and it's the fucking same shit. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> I'm so fucking horny


Corrected


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

EccentricM said:


> Oh me too!


That's why i bought something to eat! Hahahaha. XD damn its 2pm here i wasn't still eating but im eating now hahaha


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

JayShambles said:


> Corrected


Lol. XD i already moved on. This morning i just masturbated for breakfast xD that's why im so effin hungry


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> That's why i bought something to eat! Hahahaha. XD damn its 2pm here i wasn't still eating but im eating now hahaha


Almost 5AM for me.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

EccentricM said:


> Almost 5AM for me.


Lol you don't have to eat anymore! XD It's not healthy to eat that time (unless it's breakfast)


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Lol you don't have to eat anymore! XD It's not healthy to eat that time (unless it's breakfast)


Well yeah, my sleep pattern has been shifty.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

EccentricM said:


> Well yeah, my sleep pattern has been shifty.


Well that's okay atleast it's holidays xD endulge thyselves with sleep and late wake ups. XD


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Well that's okay atleast it's holidays xD endulge thyselves with sleep and late wake ups. XD


Except with me, I end up sleeping the whole day and awake the whole night.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

EccentricM said:


> Except with me, I end up sleeping the whole day and awake the whole night.


Omg! I'm starting to be like that! Last night, it's already 3am and i cannot effin sleep. I already played some study podcasts for me to be sleepy but i still cannot sleep! I've done a lot of random stuffs already i just don't feel sleepy. Until i masturbated and i finally fall asleep. Do it, you might probably become sleepy if u did.  but will all lights shut off and no cellphone. Because cellphone lights makes you not sleepy 😴


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Omg! I'm starting to be like that! Last night, it's already 3am and i cannot effin sleep. I already played some study podcasts for me to be sleepy but i still cannot sleep! I've done a lot of random stuffs already i just don't feel sleepy. Until i masturbated and i finally fall asleep. Do it, you might probably become sleepy if u did.  but will all lights shut off and no cellphone. Because cellphone lights makes you not sleepy &#55357;&#56884;


I'v been like this for years. I do all that. Fappery does not always make me sleep. Depending on what my sleep pattern is like. I'm either an overcharged battery, or a flat one on the charging station (when sleeping), and I do not wake until fully charged, if I do wake before, I feel ill.

I have a 12 hour clock. I'm awake 12 and I have to sleep 12.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

EccentricM said:


> I'v been like this for years. I do all that. Fappery does not always make me sleep. Depending on what my sleep pattern is like. I'm either an overcharged battery, or a flat one on the charging station.


Okay 👌 night owl hahaha! You'll be then running out of bat soon 🔜


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Okay &#55357;&#56396; night owl hahaha! You'll be then running out of bat soon &#55357;&#56604;


Most likely yes. I have to force myself to stay awake to fix my sleep patterns. Which is hell lol. I can never do it, so I end up sleeping an hour later every day until I go all the way around the clock back to a normal schedule again.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

EccentricM said:


> Most likely yes. I have to force myself to stay awake to fix my sleep patterns. Which is hell lol. I can never do it, so I end up sleeping an hour later every day until I go all the way around the clock back to a normal schedule again.


Oh i see. So everyday 1 hour later until you come to that cycle that you already sleep the right time.xD so do the math, when will you gonna make it that regular pattern?


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Oh i see. So everyday 1 hour later until you come to that cycle that you already sleep the right time.xD so do the math, when will you gonna make it that regular pattern?


Generally, usually take a few days, unless I make myself really suffer to shorten that period via extended awakeness, but that is very hard as I end up just drifting off.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

EccentricM said:


> Generally, usually take a few days, unless I make myself really suffer to shorten that period via extended awakeness, but that is very hard as I end up just drifting off.


Okay noted. So I'll send ya prescriptions later


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ninjahitsawall said:


> It may be the particular local place I go to, but Chinese food doesn't leave me full very long. I thought it was loaded with fat (and protein if you get meat/fish), so shouldn't it be more satisfying? It keeps me full for about 3 hours, even if I'm really full right after eating it. Getting hungry in 3 hours isn't normal for me. I'm more the type to eat larger meals and go hours before getting hungry.
> 
> I think Chinese food is usually considered unhealthy (at least calories/fat-wise) so... for comparison, if I eat all of a fast food combo, I will be full for quite awhile (I don't east fast food very often though).


Chinese food is not unhealthy, the restaurants that cook the cuisine may add extra MSG and other shit in the food to make it unhealthy. Nevertheless, it is still healthier than fast food.

If you want to eat healthy food, cook it yourself, if you are too lazy then you will definitely be eating "unhealthy" food no matter where you go.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Anyone ever tried virgin boy eggs? 

https://youtu.be/eFP6FQX6Fus


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Anyone ever tried virgin boy eggs?
> 
> https://youtu.be/eFP6FQX6Fus


Lol reading that is so weird. xD


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

EccentricM said:


> Lol reading that is so weird. xD


Check the video out. You might wake up xD


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

WindChime said:


> The next time you make rice porridge, you should also make the donut to go along with it to get a real authentic Chinese breakfast!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Youtiao


The donut is even better when you put it in the oven for a while to make it crispy... yum!


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

WindChime said:


> The next time you make rice porridge, you should also make the donut to go along with it to get a real authentic Chinese breakfast!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Youtiao


Oh nice! 

They look just like Yum Yums. An English twisted donut which is covered in icing and sometimes toffee.


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

Bismuth said:


> The donut is even better when you put it in the oven for a while to make it crispy... yum!


I prefer soggy x)


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

General Tso's Chicken!


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

EccentricM said:


> I prefer soggy x)


*gives you a soggy one*
Just out of curiosity, do you like soggy cereal as well?


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

Bismuth said:


> *gives you a soggy one*
> Just out of curiosity, do you like soggy cereal as well?


Depends what cereal, but mostly... no.


----------

